# Cut pad? Vet or not to vet?



## PARIS&TROY (Jan 28, 2009)

Good evenin,
My little Troy has cut a pad on his back foot? We where out walking today when I noticed a small puddle of blood. I had a quick look and as I couldn't see anything and the ground is wet which always makes it look a lot worse, plus he was not lame or yelpping, I carried on. Of coarse we where halfway there and halfway from home! On arriving at the castle I whisked him in to the toilets to have a better look and clean up, on closer inspection and seeing that he was still bleeding I took him over to the park rangers who very kindly helped me clean, bandage and water proof his leg! The very nice and super helpful rangers also mentioned that one of their dogs had a similar accident and the vet CAN NOT STITCH THE PAD?
On returning home I spoke to a friend who owns and trains many Springer Spaniels for some advice. He said its a occupational hazard all that running through the under growth! They can get thorns and bramble cuts, he adviced me to clean in well and wrap it with a sterilized dressing and keep it dry. He also said the same as the rangers the vet CAN NOT STITCH THE PAD? He said that he SUPER GLUES THE PAD after 24 hours and a good cleaning, which was confirmed by the pharmacist when buying supplies. He also said that the vet will tell you to keep the paw clean and dry the same, which 20 years of owning 6 different kinds of animals big and small, rings very true. 
Then I spoke to a neighbor who's dog split a pad on tarmac while playing, said go to the vets. She said that if the cut on the pad is deep enough they can put METAL STAPLES in to stop the wound reopening but she also said she wouldn't recommend this!
Is home nusring a good idea or should I take him in to the vets pay £50 to probably hear what I already know? I love my dogs and want the best for them, but I am not the kind of person to go to A&E for a cut big toe?
FYI; Currently Troy is fast asleep flat on his back with his legs in the air, completely oblivious to the purple sock on his back leg!
So now you have all the information, the question is to vet or not to vet?
Thank you for your time and input.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I would deal with it at home,keep it clean and dry,and keep eye open for infection


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> I would deal with it at home,keep it clean and dry,and keep eye open for infection


i agree my oh dog did this he cleaned them bandaged them and put socks on it healed its self in a week,


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

you could put a little sudo cream on the cut and then the sock over it after you have washed it of course


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh how annoying I replied to this AGES go and its not here lol

I said the same as all the posts above. 

Misty cut her back pad middle toe a week and a half ago i think it was she has been limping but not complining, i have keeptit clan and dry and stopped her from licking it as that is a big no no. I did ring the vet for advice and they advised not to walk her until she was fully healed which i thin kshe is about now so will get walked at the weekend. 

SO i would deal with it at home. saying that IF the foot gets VERY hot and inflammed thats a sign of infection then its time for the vet. 

Good luck 
x


----------

